# Utrogestan side effects



## linlou17

hi i have been using Utrogestan pessaries twice daily for a week, my boobs are really sore was advised they could be tender as a side effect, but also today my vagina feels a little swollen but not sore when inserting them, is this also a possible SE?

many thanks


----------



## mazv

Hi linlou,

Both can be side effects of the increased progesterone; don't worry  All the best for the remainder of the 2ww    

Maz x


----------



## linlou17

thanks for the reply xx


----------

